

Little Bobby Tables comes to life for real, in Poland - nathell
https://prod.ceidg.gov.pl/CEIDG/ceidg.public.ui/SearchDetails.aspx?Id=e82735cd-bc2b-4ac0-8bac-a1dc54d8c013

======
x3ro
I don't know any polish, but this seems to be the name of his company rather
than his actual name, which would be just 'Dariusz Jakubowski'. I concluded
this because the entry that contains the bobby tables reference is called
'Firma', which means 'Company', and the website seems to be a registry of
polish companies too (at least that's what I got out of it with Google
Translate :D)

~~~
thomersch_
You're absolutely right. And the guy is a software developer (kind of obvious)

------
seanflyon
The xkcd this is referring to:

[http://xkcd.com/327/](http://xkcd.com/327/)

